# My baby, Dante



## megsthemoogle (May 2, 2010)

My baby has walked over the rainbow bridge and is playing in the dandelions now. I miss him so much. 

He had lots of personality









and huuuuuuuuge ears









and he loved kisse









but most of all, he loved headbutts









I am going to miss him so much </3


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I am so very sorry. He was absolutely adorable and lived a life full of so much love. atback


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Dante looks like he was such a sweetheart. I am so sorry that you have lost him.

Your statement that he walked over the Bridge and is playing in the dandelions was the nicest way I have ever heard it explained.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I know this is a terrible loss for you, but I too believe that our loving God has a special place for our sweet pets. Until you see him again, he lives in your heart and memories. I wish you peace.


----------



## Miso (Dec 5, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. atback


----------



## megsthemoogle (May 2, 2010)

I was at a conference today, Day 2 without my baby. It was really cold so I went to get my jacket from the car. The only thing that was there was his binky. I cried so hard. In front of everyone. Even the other teachers were crying too. I miss him so much. </3


----------



## marjon (Jun 24, 2009)

I feel so sorry for you, its such a shame


----------



## Bruce (May 5, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear about your loss (wiping tears from my eyes)... but I said a little prayer and asked my Candy to meet up him and show him around. She is like a mother hen and Im sure she will be happy to let Dante dip into her bag of Temptations treats, atback


----------

